# ££££££££££banks



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Has anyone got any money out there, apart from the govenment giving it to the banks:lol:


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

i deal with rbs and i had a Rbs private manger in yesturday she heself with the cleints she looks after had 1,000,000 on deposit taken out yesturday and placed else where


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

_"a lady never talks about her finances"_ 

The FDIC in washington, DC


----------

